# Vostok Amphibia



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got this one from Roy a few days ago...







though people might like to see a close-up of the dial...I







those funky numerals...

How do they do a fully jewelled automatic for less than Â£30


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Nice clear photo' glad you like your Vostok you can't go wrong at Â£30 and with Roy's service.

MIKE..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I couldn't resist one of those. A future classic IMO. Not a tank in site though







.

Love the second hand.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've admired that watch for a while, I must get my finger out and buy one. I've just sent a watch off for servicing so maybe next month.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have one of those







Superb watches,and you can get them wet.Nice picture too


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is it just me or does the way the dot's squares and triangles don't quite line up bug anyone else?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

They didn't,until you pointed it out.Now I have to go and find mine


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Is it just me or does the way the dot's squares and triangles don't quite line up bug anyone else?


I do believe that, on closer examination we find the triangles line up with the leading edge of the squares, except of course at the date window.

Sort of reminds one of the precision of Russian space vehicles; close but no 'cigar.'


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Have a close look at 7.00,this one is way out.

Mine is the same,thanks Paul for pointing it out


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Have a close look at 7.00,this one is way out.
> 
> Mine is the same,thanks Paul for pointing it out


Actually, 9 oclock is the worst on my watch









And I can't thank PG for pointing this out...it's ruined my day
















I'd probably never have noticed...
















I took a sneak look at the movement --- it's all there and the rotor is nice with it's Vostok cutout logo on it....but under the microscope, the bridges etc look like rough cast girders














It's certainly not a Hamilton









But what do you expect for Â£29...

Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looking at any watch no matter how much it costs with a loupe,can seriously ruin your day!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Looking at any watch no matter how much it costs with a loupe,can seriously ruin your day!


Actually, I don't agree.









Ladies watches don't get much attention on these forums but I have a number of ladies Gruens from the 1930's --- you can pick these up for next-to-nothing; no-ones seems to collect ladies watches --- they obviously have very small movements but the craftsmanship in these small movements is truly amazing and I really do find them a thing of beauty...they look even better under a loupe.

IMHO, of course









Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You don't agree with me































Only kidding,good point.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got mine out now. It's got white figures outlined in gold.

The triangles align with the leading edge of the markers. It's these little imperfections that make them so appealing








.

Now I'll get the electron microscope powered up....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Perfection on a Russian watch is a lot to hope for.Value for money,dependable and cheap,thats why we buy them


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

This Amphibia is a good one. It all seems to line up and no silly pictures on the dial.










repeat pictures I know.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

DavidH

You must have a faulty one there. I'd send it back if I was you







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> DavidH
> 
> You must have a faulty one there. I'd send it back if I was you
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Forgot I had took this picture


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

USMike said:


> Sort of reminds one of the precision of Russian space vehicles; close but no 'cigar.'


 Oooooh, hot button! Was it the Russkies, or the USA that crashed a probe into Mars recently, because they got Metric and Imperial measures messed up?

It was Russia that launched the first satellite, put the first man in orbit, first photographed the dark side of the moon, first to land an object on the moon, first roving vehicle on the moon, and set a string of endurance records with the Mir space station. Is it the Russians who are single handedly keeping the ISS alive while the USA has it's shuttle fleet grounded again. (three years ten months and counting out of 23 years service). If I was going to ride a rocket as a space tourist, I'd want it to be Russian.

And today, I am proudly wearing my Sturmanskie.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it was also the americans that said the russian technology was inherently dangerous. The the soviets used a try and hope development process rather than using science to prove the theory 1st!

Didn't the Americans say they couldn't dock a NASA craft with MIR because MMIR's orbit was too low for them?

Skylab got a bit lower in the end didn't it!

I love the Russian approach to technology. Why put all singing all dancing technology on it if you can get the job done quicker and easier with good old engineering!


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Always been keen on these since a friend bought a few back from Moscow in the early 90's (and never gave me the one he promised me either







)

Perhaps its time I pulled out the plastic...

One question though, I have a Vostok Century Time (the Breitling-ish if you squint model) and I often find that the second hand stops if the watch is shaken but then jumps forward to (presumably) where it should have got to.

In fact its always spot on, probably my most accurate watch I have, its just that the second hand spooks me. Should it do this, is it good for the movement, and most importantly - do other Vostoks do this as a matter of course (the Amphibia specifically)?

By the way, Blue dial looks great but I would probably want the Black - does that look as good in the flesh as the Blue seems to in the pictures?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can't comment on the black dial but as for the seconds hand, I have 2 auto's and I've never noticed it on eother of them.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Sounds like a loose second hand







?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> One question though, I have a Vostok Century Time (the Breitling-ish if you squint model) and I often find that the second hand stops if the watch is shaken but then jumps forward to (presumably) where it should have got to.


The seconds pinion on these is secured in place by a small flat spring.

Due to this if shaken or knocked then it could move out of the connecting cog if the spring is not quite up to tension.


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info Roy.

Next question, is/could it be detremental to the life of the watch and could it be fixed?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

considering one...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jezzag said:


> Thanks for the info Roy.
> 
> Next question, is/could it be detremental to the life of the watch and could it be fixed?


 If the spring is too tight then the watch will not run, best to leave it if it is so accurate. It is not detremental.


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks Roy, mind settled. Is this a common ailment amongst Vostok (or even other lower end) watches?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This movement is prone to it but it is absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

DavidH said:


> This Amphibia is a good one. It all seems to line up and no silly pictures on the dial.


 I _like _the Amphibia with the frogman on the dial!


----------

